

Work at a StartUp - Pitching 4 Development Talent - Manchester, UK - manojranaweera
http://techcelerate.org/may2011

======
manojranaweera
Have you ever thought of joining a tech startup and making a significant
difference? But the prospect of finding the right startup and learning how to
join them might have been a mystery until now. Big companies have a well laid
out recruitment process. Startups, in some cases, don't even have an office,
let along a well structured recruitment process. Most startups tend to hire
friends or based on recommendations.

This event is a special event designed to demystify the startup recruitment
process. How do you know whether the startup you are speaking to is a good
company to work for? How much salary and/or equity should you expect at
different stages of a startup? What does share options tied to service means?
Are there any danger signs you should watch for? We will try to answer these
types of questions.

This event is FREE to take part. You must advise us your techcelerate username
to secure your place. If you do not, have a techcelerate username, please
create a free account

If you are looking to join a startup, please send your CV to
p4d@techcelerate.org for forwarding to pitching companies before the event.
The CVs must be received by 23rd May the latest.

This event is inspired by Work at a StartUp took place in San Francisco.

------
manojranaweera
It's not too late to sign up for this event. We have 13 tech companies
confirmed.

------
manojranaweera
companies confirmed:

www.capsulecrm.com www.edocr.com www.canddi.com www.WebEnableIT.com
www.yrfee.com www.stardotstar.com www.iManagePlus.com www.﻿﻿shapingcloud.com
www.studioskylab.com www.assuredsale.com

